# Jetta MK2 recaros, will they fit in Scircooc MK1?



## sgjii (Nov 14, 2010)

*Jetta MK2 recaros, will they fit in Scirocco MK1?*

I am looking to fit MK2 Jetta GLI Manual Recaros into a MK1 Scirocco. Any suggestions, tips, tricks, pitfalls before I take the plunge and buy the used seats? Will these fit the seat tracks in the 1981 Scirocco? What kind of mods/fab might I be into?


----------



## sgjii (Nov 14, 2010)

Wow... no comments or insight... 

I think I am going to go for it and make the purchase.


----------



## csouth89 (Aug 17, 2010)

yes, all day....nice car btw...


----------

